# Hello frm Alaska



## chessielover

I have been keeping track of how things are going for you people and figured I would let you know how I am.

It has been a slow start this season with cold temps early and a lack of snow to travel, making it hard to get any line out. I did get a few lynx traps out along with about a dzn. snares for fox were I saw them traveling.

The bunny population crashed this year so the lynx are about none existent but did pick one up over Thanksgiving. 

I never was very good at snaring, but with the lack of snow for trail sets, I have been giving it more effort. I must be doing something right, because I have picked up 4 nice reds so far, 2 in the same place, 2 checks in a row. The other 2 I picked up yesterday.(I misplaced the camera for a while so only have pics from the last 2)








snare set in old bunny run where I saw fox tracks









snare placed in old cut through that the fox like to run

It finally warmed up to above 0 Sat. night along with giving us a little snow. Sure is nice after over a month of -20 or colder. It is supposed to be in the teens all week with chances of snow, then back to lows of -40 or colder starting Sunday.

Here are a few pics from rat trapping








2 caribou crossing the lake in front of us and no rifle









Where are the ducks Dad?









First catch of the season









Close to sunset on the muskrat lake(it dropped to -14 the night after opening and froze things solid)

Enjoy the pics and good luck to every one

Brad


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Was very glad to see this post....can't tell you how much I enjoyed the trapping threads you have done in the past......hopefully this is the first of many.


----------



## wildlife chaser

glad that your back posting . glad your doing ok stay safe and can't wait for more pic. good luck


----------



## DIYsportsman

Very nice! i was wondering if this thread would reappear again this year...

instead of lynx this year will you just stick with pine marten and canines?


----------



## Fur-minator

Thanks for the update Brad!

Keep em coming, I don't have any traps set now.:yikes:

Hope to be back in the game next week.


----------



## bobberbill

How about sending some of that ice down here..I'm running low on perch!! Good pics..


----------



## mwp

Good to see you posting again,my son and I enjoy the read.Hopefully your health is good


----------



## crittergitter71

Love the updates. Keep them coming.


----------



## David G Duncan

I agree it is great to read your posts again!

Brad, all your cold weather has moved my way. I flew to Yellowknife this morning to be greeted by -35 deg. F with a wind chill of -56. Glad I checked the weather before I left Hay River and dressed accordingly.

I am glad to report that I should have a Skandic under me by next week. I bit the bullet and went with the WT 600 ACE machine. I might have to sleep with the battery thou, if I do any camping like we did a couple of winters ago. Oh well, time will tell if I made a mistake by not going with the 550 fan.

Find your camera and keep the photos coming, I am home sick to see the familiar landscape of your trap lines.


----------



## chessielover

Thanks for all the replies!

Bobberbill- Trade you all this cold and ice for some snow

DYI- Hoping t get some snow so I can get into the marten and wolf contry, might even be a few rabbits and lynx up there.

MWP- I have been feeling pretty good. I just ware out faster so take it a bit easier.

I hope to keep this going again this year, since everyone seams to enjoy it s much, but it is a slow start this year due to conditions. Most of my trails are extremely rough without at least a foot of snow to fill things in to ride the snowmachine and so far I only have about 6 inches. At -30 things also tend to break on the suspensions more often, so I have not been pushing it.

Today I made a run down to the river to check on a few sets and place some more.

This is a spot that the otter like to cross over every year(Dave knows this spot)








last week I set a 280 in their trail and I found this waiting for me today









A nice large otter that must have taken advantage of the warm up yesterday.

By the fresh slide marks in the little bit of snow we had Sat. night, I could tell it was traveling with 2 others. Unfortunately they bypassed the other places I had set.

With the temps supposed to be in the teens for the next 3 days, I am hoping they will be running about, so placed a few more 280's out.

Nothing in the fox snares, but did find a few more spots they are using for travel ways, so set them up.

It was real overcast, so didn't take any more pics, but hoping to get some good ones soon.

Brad


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
Glad to see you posting and feeling better. Ill look forward to reading about your line this year.

Down here its the same as you, we finally have cold and no real snow to speak of. At least the ice is getting safe for travel without any snow to insulate it and make overflow. I am waiting for snow and using the time to get things ready.


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Yes that location of your otter catch does look very familiar. I seem to remember we sat a 330 there. It was a great cross over set location and I am glad you connected with a fine otter.

Do hope you get your snow soon. Man, sure a big change in snow pattern from last year.

Keep warm and safe.


----------



## Fowl Minded

Brad,

thank you for taking the time to post. 
This is by far one of my favorite threads and I look forward to them each year.
Be safe and good luck on the line. Hope the weather plays better for you this year


----------



## bucknduck

Thanks for sharing your adventures. Truly are living the dream!

I was hoping that BHB would have kept his UP line thread going each year as well.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

bucknduck said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventures. Truly are living the dream!
> 
> I was hoping that BHB would have kept his UP line thread going each year as well.


That would have required me running that line again last year.

This year I may get to do it again. Just put a doe on the ground tonight so one more and I can start chasing fur as long as life and work stay like they are Ill have time. Last year was a difficult year and I did not have much free time.


----------



## beaverden

Thanks brad , my wife enjoyed the pics last year. Glad to see your back.


----------



## chessielover

Brandon- Hope you can get the time to do some trapping. I also enjoyed hearing of your adventure's.

One thing I didn't have to worry about this year is "thin-ice". I had over a foot of ice on the smaller lakes by Halloween. It cut my under-ice beaver snaring real short. It wasn't fun chipping 4+ inches every day to check, and then lots more, if the beaver was caught by a rear foot and was frozen under the old ice.

Dave- Yep, that's the spot, It has been good for me over the years.

I think you made the right choice on the 600. Everything I have been hearing on the new 550s is not good, but the guys seam to love the 600 ACE.

I am still waiting on the snow they have been forecasting all week:lol:. We were supposed to get 1 - 4 inches everyday with this warm up and might have gotten a total of 1/8 all together. It better get here quick, it is supposed to clear up and be back to -50, starting on Sunday:yikes:.

This sure has been a year for trying to keep a snowmachine running. Good thing I got the wide track running on Sunday, after checking the sets with the old Polaris that I just got a suspension in.(I stole the CDI off of the small Skandic until I can pull the motor to replace the fuel pump in it. What a dump place to put a fuel pump.) Since the sled was hooked up to the Polaris I just jumped on that to go out on the lake to get snow to melt. I made it about 100 yards and the motor seized:rant:. Back down to 1 machine. At Least it was a real short walk home.

It seems that no matter how many snowmachines I have sitting at the house(7 at the current time), I only have 1 running. It sure doesn't help, have these extreme cold temps, trying to work on them without a heated shop. One more "Project" to try to get done some day.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

I did not think about the lack of snow and its effect on your water supply. Sure hope you get your snow soon.

Sounds like you are creating mixed breed snow machines. :lol:

What do you get when you cross a Polaris with a Skidoo? 

A Poladoo! (Pull, pull, pull, cuz, cuz, cuz)

I guess all that really matters is will it run and will it get you back to the cabin.

Keep your plan B for breakdown survival handy my friend and don't take any risky chances.

Thanks for posting! Your trap line wisdom is priceless for us flat land trappers.


----------



## mcfish

Many thanks for the thread. I really enjoyed it last year.


----------



## Steve

Love these posts from Alaska.


----------



## chessielover

Dave- Unfortunately most of my "wisdom" has come from doing things the the wrong way.

It sure makes it easier for those starting to trap now days with Internet and a great site like this one. Cuts way down on the learning curve, not having to figure things out by hit and miss, on your own.

That brings up the subject- If anyone has any spacific questions, please ask, especially deep snow trapping questions. I'll do my best to answer and give pics.

Brad


----------



## chessielover

I went out yesterday, after our 4 days of snow, to see how conditions were in the woods.

A Lot of area's of the state got dumped on wen with snow! Anch. got 7-10, Fairbanks almost a foot in some places, and my buddy got over 15 at his house in Sutton.

I ended up with about a 1/2 inch . I think the snow gods hate me this year.

I was able to take a few pics.








Heading out, down the old road

Not much snow in the woods, where I cut firewood









The reason I always carry a come-along and ratchet-strap








The wide track is almost a tank, going through the brush, but almost impossible to flip back up by yourself.

There was just enough snow to cover this stump until I road up on it









Not to bad of a sunset to end the day


----------



## crittergitter71

Sure is gorgous up there


----------



## mwp

Well I guess the most important question is how is your health this year and is there anything you are a little Leary of doing


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the photos! You are making me really homesick and hungry for some Lynx.:corkysm55

It is always interesting to know the temperature, not so much for me, but all our southern trappers.

Took delivery on the new snow machine. But I left town the same day, so my boss and his son will have the pleasure of putting the first miles on it, until I get back to Hay River in January.

Any snow is good snow. Hope you get just the right amount to make your trapping easier.

Is that the old Skandic on her side?


----------



## chessielover

MWP- I am feeling pretty good, but with the damage that was done to my hart, I just dont have the same energy I used to have. I am just not up to real long walks any more, so I am not pushing to get in the line this year, with the lack of snow, where I might break the suspension on the snowmachine and have to walk out.

Word of advice to everyone- If you think you had or having a heart attack, dont wait 3 days to go and see the doc. I spent a week in the hospital while they debated whether to put in a pacemaker. Doc said good thing I was in good shape. I am one of the few people he has ever seen that the hart rhythm has come back to normal.

Dave- Enjoy your vacation. Yep that is the Skandic. It was the CDI going bad that was giving me fits last year. It finally went out this year and is running good since I replaced it.

Here is a pic of a visitor I had the other morning. (sorry it is not the best) It was snatching up the voles that were feeding on the carcasses I had throw out the door.








A little Boreal owl.

I watched it grab two other voles while it was darker out.

Unlike in the lower 48, they will hunt during the day and often they will follow me down the trapline. Grabbing voles as they run across the trail behind me.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Nice photo of the owl. Wish I had seen one when I stayed with you.

Here is a photo of a couple of White Bears. Can you tell which one is your old trapping buddy? Hee Hee.


----------



## chessielover

Not to much to report lately. After our last warm up the temps crashed again. It has been running about -50 in the low areas and -30 here on the hill, so the critters are not moving much, about the only thing moving out there are the ermine. I need to dig out some rat traps and set for them.

My first trip down to the river, I found that the overflow had come up almost 2 feet.









With the extreme cold, parts of the creek will freeze to the bottom, forcing the water to flow on top of the ice until it can cut its way through again.









We are supposed to get a few weeks of warmer weather starting in a few days, so hopefully I can get some more line in.

Sorry I dont have more pics, but the camera just doesnt want to work at -40.

Everyone have a nice Christmas, and I will keep everyone updated on how things go.


----------



## Fur-minator

Have a great Christmas Brad.


We will be waiting for the updates.


----------



## crittergitter71

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
stay safe and warm up there. I remember trying to get good pictures when I was posting last time its hard to take pictures if nothing though isn't it? 

I scouted out part of my old line and worked out lots of dead ends and finally some good trails that I wanted to add to it so more of my ride would be through good country instead of area's of the established snowmobile trails. Setting on those trails seems like just asking for trouble so I avoided it last time. The good news is I found lots of K9 sign mostly fox and yote very few wolves. The bad news is I was doing it all on my truck and on foot. No snow to speak of its ridiculous. After new years I want to start running a line for about a month and a half. It looks like Ill have a good trail circuit and some free time to do it. 

Its a long winter. Hang in there and hopefully your temps come up some and critters start running well.


----------



## chessielover

Brandon- Good luck. I know about trying to stay away from the main trails. I lost some real good areas because of the snowmachine club putting in new trails.

I hope everyone had a good Christmas.

It finally warmed up the day after Christmas. I woke up to a balmy 0 out, what a heat wave. It has been overcast but still none of the snow they keep forecasting. I need it bad.

I made the trip down to the creek. Most of it had froze up good, and after 3 weeks it was great to find this








Otter #3, not the biggest but not to bad.

Before the overflow had come up so much, they had been using a hole to get back and forth, from under the ice. I had set up the trail with a 280, hoping that I might get lucky if some thing came down the river and decided to just check the hole out.








You can see the hole in this pic. the trap was about 2 feet in front of it, in the trail, I didn't want to place the trap directly over the hole in case a critter want down it, and then the overflow came up even more and froze it in. Been there before.

Not much else moving. I saw a few fox tracks but that is it. I am hoping things will move a bit with this warmer weather.

I am going to start to get more line in now so I might have a little season yet.


----------



## chessielover

I hope everyone had a good New-Year!

We got our warm up. It went from -30 to 34 above in less then 48 hours with the wind blowing about 45+.

I finally got out to the east and found this wolf trail less then a 1/4 mile from the house.









One of these sure is a big one!









There are also a lot of moose and caribou working the area so it is hard to find a spot to set either traps or snares.

I got in about 10 miles to the east and the sign is real lacking this year. I called it short this trip after rolling the machine again and messing up my shoulder. this lack of snow sure is making it hard.

On my check down to the river I found where a beaver had eat its way out of its house to get more food.









This happens a lot on the creek and if found soon enough makes for a good set if the beaver hasnt froze yet.

I decided to push out to my north line, even with the lack of snow.








normally all this brush is covered by mid Dec.

I found a good wolf trail out this way also. As to the east the caribou and moose make it hard to put in sets but found this spot to put in a snare.








It is on the top of a little knol where the old seismic line starts and the ungulates go around to hit the main trail.









further out in the swamps I also found where the wolves had been working so I will put out a bait pile and see what happens.

The marten are way down this year in most of Alaska so I was happy so see tracks. I put in a few sets for them but don't want to over trap them. I think it helps that I didn't trap this area last year( To much snow). If it wasn't for all the wolf sign I would probably leave it again this year. The only good thing about the lack of snow is it will make it real hard on the Aeriel Wolf hunters, giving me a chance at them before they get shot.

Well until later, everyone good luck.

Brad


----------



## DIYsportsman

Great pics, hope you run in to that wolf pack one of these days, btw have you noticed a drop in the voles? I have heard alot of people in sw ak have noticed a drop, which means a drop in marten too of course, also alot of juveniles too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover

DIY- There is actually quit a few voles this year, also seeing more ermine sign.

I finished breaking in the east line today. The wolves just missed 1 snare plus are running around a lot. I added a few more snares and found lots of piss spots. My next trip east will be busy setting those and putting in trail sets for fox.

I was surprised to find quit a bit of marten sign. I might catch a few yet this year.

I used to get around 15-20 lynx off of the east line because of all the snowshoe hares that were out there, but never saw one track, from the hares, the entire trip, It is going to be grim for the lynx, for the next 3 years.

I will post some pics sone.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
Thanks for sharing the pictures we all appreciate them. Stay warm. 17 degrees tonight here.


----------



## mwp

Keep the pics and updates coming Brad,My 12 year old son follows this thread daily and enjoys it.


----------



## beaverden

The last pic of the trail are those trails logging , fire, oil or all of above. Keeps the pics coming. The family really enjoyed last years. Hope you get a wolf soon would like to a pic if possible . Thx for all you do. And let's,keep the sled upright.


----------



## DIYsportsman

Brad did you feel that earthquake by chance?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover

DIY- Didn't feel the quake here, but it shook a lot of the sw part of the state.

beverden- These were cut in the late 60's early 70's for oil exploration. Some of these lines run for over 50 miles but most in my location are only about 15 or less. I used to trap a lot of them but in the last 6-7 years the recreational riders use them to much so I only use a few of the ones further out and harder to access or have portions that have been grown in heavily, making it a pain to get down for the go-fast crowd. They will fallow my trail once, then figure it's not worth the beating they get, bouncing off the trees and brush. I have even been known to drop trees in strategic locations to make it a pain.:evil:

MWP- I'm glad your son enjoys the thread. I will try to post more often, even if it is just some pics from around the house.

Here are some pics I took of my trip to the east.

This is one of the numerous piss spots that the wolves left.









Here is a snare I hung in the trail leaving it.









I set this spot up with a snare. It is where the wolves are going under a tree to cross a pond. It used to be tighter and was always good for a fox or two.









I always enjoy stoping here to take in the view. The Alaska range is glowing from the sunset.









Hopefuly I will have some after pics before to long.

Everyone enjoy.

Brad


----------



## chessielover

I hope everyone is doing well.

It has been an interesting week. I figured that the critters would be moving more with the warmer weather but it just isn't happening. The lake of snow also makes it hard in some spots, especially since the snow turned to sugar and is real slippery, making it hard to side-hill, leading to unexpected fun!








I was trying to cut back up hill, after going around a big blow-down.

I went out to the north to try to finish connecting the trail on Wen. I found many areas where the caribou had been grazing in the woods.









This makes it almost impossible to put in trail sets, or see where the canines have been running. The wolves have not been back yet, maybe next time.

I went out on the east line today, to add more sets. After a week of finding nothing, it was nice to pick up this big otter.









It had been going into an old beaver house. Here is the remake, a 280 guarding the entrance.









I had been chasing this otter for over 3 years. It always lucked out by coming through after a big snow and blow that would bury the traps. (here is a pic from last year, where it would come up by the old dam)









The wolves had not been back through yet, on this line also, so I added a bunch of sets at there piss posts and also more snares on their trails.

I was hoping to pick up a marten, but no luck. I did get this nice ermine.









I'm hoping I start to catch more before long. It sure has been a slow season for me.


----------



## DIYsportsman

congrats on the otter, that looked like quite the tip over, glad you are ok, guess that's whats more important.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
Keep posting the pictures. You wont be seeing a thread from me this year. We still have no snow to speak of and nothing in the forcast. Its gotten cooler now in the teens but you can't even ride a machine with the lack of snow you would do damage. Looks like Ill be living through your posts this year.

I never considered the fact that you can have a drought even in the winter.


----------



## muskrat

Just wanted to thanks for the stories and pictures very nice.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## David G Duncan

Thanks Brad,

Keep after those wolves, you are due for a few this year.

It was great talking with you this past evening, sure wish I could be there to get out on the line again. But with no snow, I am sure I would wrecked in short order. Especially if you are having problems keeping your sled right side up. 

Give Ginger a big hug from me. I am sure she misses not being able to curl up on my sleeping bag waiting for breakfast to be cooked.

Looking forward to your future postings, just like all the rest of the trappers back in Michigan.


----------



## Dixiedog

Just wanted to say thanks for the pics and stoyline, really enjoy them. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## chessielover

Brandon-Sorry to hear about your lack of snow. It is real bad here also. There is only about 6 inches here and about 10 further north on the line. Should be over 2 feet or more by now. It didn't help when a Chinook blew in on sunday night and it got up to almost 40 on monday. Good think it only lasted a day and was down to 10 on tue.

On Tuesday Was able to break in more of the north line and also connect the river line to it. With the days getting longer I can run more in a day.

The wolves still have not returned on the north line, nor is there much other canine sign:sad:. I am wondering where they went to, especially with all the moose and caribou sign.








They have really been working this small lake.

With the lack of snow it makes for a long, bumpy ride (55 mile loop) and was disappointing until I was close to home and found this pig of an otter caught in a 280, where they had been going down the same trail.









These big ones can be interesting to carry on the machine when frozen.









He was not super long, only 47 inch tip of nose to end of tail, but was just over 30 lbs. Not bad for #6 for the season. I normally only get 2 or 3 a year. 

I am still seeing lots of otter sign but have only seen 1 set of mink tracks all season, strange, considering I did not trap for them the last 2 years and I normally get 4-5. I wonder if the otter chased them out?

I pulled into the house to catch this sunset.








Sights like this make it all worth while.

Every one be safe, and good luck.

Brad


----------



## bobberbill

Gorgeous pics. We love em. 1" of ice here in SW Michigan. No snow, played golf last Saturday, but weather says maybe some teens by next week. T-shirt weather for ya'll..:lol: Got a few muskrats ready for sale, but your level of this sport is incredible.. (hate those things!!) Thanks for keeping us humble..


----------



## chessielover

Sorry I have not reported lately, but with the weather and the Internet going in and out, it has been real slow here.

Most of last week we had real heavy ice fog and I could hardly see 100 ft most of the time.








It leaves the trees looking nice with a coat of frost.

















Not much has been moving, but did set this fox trail up on the east line with a snare.









I would hit pockets of ice fog on the trip so would have to stop and clean the ice off my glasses, what a bummer.









What I looked like after 2 1/2 hours of riding.









Over the weekend it dropped down to the -30's and snowed but on monday I picked up my first yote of the year, a medium sized female in an old otter trail that I had set up with a snare in mid December.









I think I am starting to get the hang of this snaring. All of my canines this year have been caught using snares this year.

We ended up getting about 8 inches of snow over the last week so no it is easier to get around. With only a month left to trap, I am hoping to get more sets out and get more critters. 

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Thanks Brad for the update!

It bring back great memories of my time spent on your trap line back in 2010.

Glad those snares are bring in the fur for you.

Keep safe and hope to see you this spring.


----------



## mwp

good to see ya posting,thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## chessielover

Hello everyone!

After the cold and snow, I have spent the last week catching up on things. I ran the north line on wen and picked up the first marten of the year.

Here are 2 of the 3 I caught

















The weather was fairly decent and didnt have to many problems n the line. I was a little worried about this crossing where the ice had dropped.








Luckily it had froze up good.

There wasn't much sign in the fresh snow until I ran across this small heard of caribou about 30 miles out.
















I havent seen them out this far in years, almost wish I would have had the rifle along. I need one yet. With the caribou out there, hopefully it will bring in the wolves.

Friday was spent running the east line. The wolves have disappeared on this line but picked up the 4th marten of the year.








A big male that was turning gray.

Today I went down to the river to check on the otter sets. They managed to miss 2 sets so I added some more on their other potties. It was such a nice day I decided to break in more trail sine we now have a decent amount of snow. I found where a single wolf has been working and luckily I had a few 750s with me so I set up some piss posts. My luck he will move somewhere else now.

Here is a pic I took on the way home. It is nice to have longer days now.









With the deeper snow I am starting to see some More fox sign on the south line. I also found some good marten sign that I set.

I might have something yet before the end of the season.

The weather is supposed to be good for the rest of the week, with temps around 20, so I plan on doing some more trail breaking and exploring. I hope to have some good pics the next time I post.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Thanks Brad for the update and fine photos!

I did a little snow machining this weekend on my new sled about 50 miles total. Still not hooked up with any local trappers. Guess I should load up my machine and head your way.  

Looking forward to more reports from the starving country trapper.


----------



## johnd

Good luck Brad. I really enjoy you'r posts here, and I wear glasses too so I feel your pain with the ice fog.


----------



## mwp

great pics brad.Do the wolves make a loop of there hunting territory and come back around every few weeks or are they just following the caribou around.About how many are in the pack that you came acroos tracks of.


----------



## phd265

Great stuff. Best post I've read on this site. My uncle lived in Alaska for 30 years. He misses it all the time. Thanks for sharing this Brad.

Jeff 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover

MWP- The wolves to the southwest appear to be a pair and a big loner. The pair had been through in early december. The pack that was to the east had around 5 in it. This pack seams to disappear around the end of December every year, I think because of snow depth, and also some of the drainages they run, start to overflow.

Before they did ariel hunting I used to have 2 packs on the north line that would make a circuit about every 2 weeks. I had one cross over, that would pick up one almost every year on the first week of Jan, like clock work.

They have killed off these packs, so now any that move in have not set up a regular pattern, they just seam to wander about. I used to leave the traps out during the off season, hanging in the trees, but now have picked most of them up because the wolves no longer use those areas. It makes it hard to figure where to put in sets now. Seams like they only hit the same spot once, not like the old days, when they would be down the same spot, year after year.

Brad


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Thanks again for taking the time to take us along. Really enjoy the pictures and updates....stay safe.


----------



## mwp

Thanks for answering the questions Brad.Is there a lot of aerial hunting going on ??


----------



## chessielover

MWP-Sorry for not getting back sooner. I am not sure how the aerial hunting is working this year. I know a bunch of us trappers would like it to go away around here, so we might get some in traps.

The weather man was 1/2 right, lol. The temps were not bad at all last week, but only had 1 clear day. The temps stayed around 15 for lows and high 20's during the day.

It was one of those weeks of covering lots of miles, and no critters to show for it. Had a couple of marten check out the sets on the north line, but didn't commit. There was fresh sign from a small pack of wolves also, but no where close to any sets.

Friday I ran the east line. It was clear out so got some good pics, with all the snow it sure looks different.









This was another day of no critters. This is as close as it came. A fired 120 with fresh marten tracks.









There was not much other sign, but was a good day for enjoying the ride and sights.









When the sun comes out, it has enough heat in it to clear off the snow on the south side of the trees, while the frost will build on the north side.








Unless it is in the shade, then it always seems to hang down in the way.









It was kind of neat to watch this slow moving storm move in.








It is coming down the mountains from the south east.

A 1/2 hour later as it moves up the valley








It didn't bring much snow with it here, but sure brought the wind.

Friday I got a call from my friend Steve about trying to break in the rest of the north line. He and a few friends were up and wanted to go for a ride.
















They were having fun most of the day, until it was getting late, low on gas, and still fighting through the trees. We never did break through and had to go back out the way we came in. Luckily only one machine ran out of gas a short way from the lodge, making for a short tow.

Steve's friends now think I'm nuts, doing this by myself, all of the time.

Everyone be safe out there.

Brad


----------



## Black Powder Trapper

Thanks for the update all trappers are a little nuts it is a requirement. I appreciate you narrative and pictures!


----------



## chessielover

I definitely must be nuts. After it got light out today, Since it was snowing here, I decided to run the south line.

With the big blow we had the last few days I figured I would need to dig some traps out.

Most of the snow had blown out of the trees since the last trip and I was disappointed that there was little fresh sign until I picked up this nice looking marten, #5 for the season. 









I normally would have around 40 by now, so it sure is a slow year. Most of the other trappers I have talked to, have gave up for the year.

It sure can change in less then a week, if the wind blows and it warms up some.








this is today.








Abut the same spot last week

There are some small groups of caribou still wandering around on the trails and this makes it hard to do any trail sets.








So it was nice to find this waiting for me.








A nice cross half asleep.

It let me take these pics before getting too excited.
















It has an all black belly.

I owe Dave one, so this will go to him if he wants it.

This has been a pretty good day compared to most this year. Hopefully the next 2 1/2 weeks will also be good.

Brad


----------



## crittergitter71

Cool looking fox. Hope things pick up for ya!


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

You are not going to believe it but temperature got up above freezing here today! Just when I was getting use to the 30 below zero weather, a sunny 32 today felt just like spring!

That sure is a beautiful Cross Fox! I would be very proud and happy to have it for my fur collection. Knowing it came from your line makes it even more special!

I see the old WT Skandic is still making it around the line. I hope she is not giving you too much grief lately.

I have been getting a few miles on the 600 ACE Skandic I purchased and I am loving it. Quiet and powerful, real nice trapping machine, as long as I don't get it stuck. 

Did you get your rats turned in? I hope they go well on the sale for you.

Thanks for the update and good luck on your line!


----------



## chessielover

Dave- The WT is running good since I replaced the CDI. I still have not found the short that keeps killing the voltage reg so still no lights, but using a headlamp works alright since I drive so slow anyway.

Glad to hear you are liking the new sled. I might have to look into getting one someday.

I heard from Dustin on sat night. There were no marten and he only got 15 lynx so he closed down his line. I also heard from 4 others that gave it up for the year, just no critters and gas to expensive for the effort for them, WIMPS.

I just love doing it to much. I might not be able to push it like I used to, but as long as I am able to, I'll be out there till the bitter end:yikes:.


----------



## DIYsportsman

Very cool looking fox, got my collection started this year on the wall with a red, that one is special though, defenatly unique


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover

The weather has been mostly nasty for the last week. Now that I don't need the snow, it is dumping a couple inches every other day. It is making it almost impossible to keep the canine sets working.

I had another dry run on the north line last Thursday, but was able to break in more line, so I am able to brush it out better for the future. I did set a few marten sets, even though the season for them ends on the 28th. Even if I pick up one or two it will help with gas.

Here is a few pics I was able to take on that trip.

This portion of the line is higher in elevation and has more mature trees.









Looking across to the ridge I live on about 18 miles straight









One of my favorite types of marten sets.









I had to run into Palmer for a few days, over the weekend, to restock on supplies and returned to 4 inches of new snow and 50 mph winds, witch made it a pain checking the east line on Monday, with all the drifts. 

I did pick up this big ermine(#2), so it wasn't a total waste.









Tuesday I woke up to -15, but it was fairly clear, so I ran the south line. All the trail sets and snares had to be redone but finally caught this beaver that had been comming out to find food for over a month.








It had set the trap off twice before without getting caught.

Further down the river, the otter were still playing around but evaded the traps again. There was also lynx tracks that had walked along the edge.









The rest of the line was quiet except were I picked up this extra pale marten in the same set as the last one.









If the weather is good on Friday, I plan on running the north line. I am hoping that the snow forced the wolves back down the trail and have one waiting on me.

Brad


----------



## Fur-minator

chessielover said:


> MWP-Sorry for not getting back sooner. I am not sure how the aerial hunting is working this year. I know a bunch of us trappers would like it to go away around here, so we might get some in traps.
> 
> The weather man was 1/2 right, lol. The temps were not bad at all last week, but only had 1 clear day. The temps stayed around 15 for lows and high 20's during the day.
> 
> It was one of those weeks of covering lots of miles, and no critters to show for it. Had a couple of marten check out the sets on the north line, but didn't commit. There was fresh sign from a small pack of wolves also, but no where close to any sets.
> 
> Friday I ran the east line. It was clear out so got some good pics, with all the snow it sure looks different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve's friends now think I'm nuts, doing this by myself, all of the time.


 
Sure is nice seeing some sun up there for you guys. I enjoy all of your pictures, but rarely see sunny day pics.


As far as being nuts, sometimes I think the people who aren't out there where you are the ones that are nuts.


----------



## crittergitter71

Good luck with the wolves, hope ya get one. I can't beleive how big that beavers footprint is in the snow next to it, lol


----------



## Linda G.

I also follow your posts every winter. It's an adventure just to read them, thanks for sharing! 

I saw a beautiful big ermine just the other day, I think we have a lot of them, but they're pretty elusive...


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the update.

Talked to a guy at work who's father traps here in Hay River.

His Dad caught 12 marten on his last check, but a wolverine ate 6 of them. :sad:

There sure seems to be a lot of Wolverine in this country. Another local trapper caught and held a Wolverine in a snare he sat using a balance pole to lift the Wolverine off the ground. I would have to said that was the neatest way to catch a Wolverine I have ever seen.

I also hope you end up with a Wolf off your North line!

Hope to see you in a few months.


----------



## mwp

Thanks again for posting Brad.Did you get a Wolf last year I can't remember.My son wants to know how your dog is doing.


----------



## daddyduck

This may sound stupid.But do you have electricity at your cabin to charge PC or phone or camera? just wondered??


----------



## gillcommander

I'm not a trapper but I sincerely enjoy your thread every year...it was a welcome surprise this morning when getting my daily dose of Michigan Sportsman.  Thanks for taking the time to complete all the updates!!


----------



## DIYsportsman

daddyduck said:


> This may sound stupid.But do you have electricity at your cabin to charge PC or phone or camera? just wondered??


I think he has a generator


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover

Fur-minator -This year it has been mostly overcast compared to other years, creating lots of flat light, making it hard to take good pics.

Linda -Ermine can be fun to watch. I have one that visits the cabin a lot for the goodies. It will sometimes yell at me and the dog.









MWP - No wolves last year. Had a few running early before we got all the snow in dec.

Tell your son that Ginger is fat and lazy, but doing good.

Daddy Duck - I run a Honda gen. when I need to charge batteries. It is real quite and good on gas. I mostly use propane lights unless I need lots of light. The commercial power only runs along the highway and is real expensive. My friend's bill is around 200 a month. The only thing I miss is having a freezer during the summer.

Gillcomander - I'm glad you enjoy the posts. It has been a real slow year with terrible lighting to take pics, so not posting as much.

I wish it was clear out today. I ran out of propane as I was typing this, At least I got my coffee made before it ran out, so I will need to ride down to the lodge to get more. There is a heavy ice fog with about 100 ft visibility. It will make for a interesting trip on the snowmachine.

One nice thing about having a wood stove for heat. It makes good grilled cheese sandwiches.

until later, Brad


----------



## Hawkman

You need to take the last couple of years of stories and pictures and make a coffee table book  Ill be the first one in line to purchase !

Keep up the good work


----------



## TVCJohn

I'm not a trapper either but reading this thread is like watching a "day in the life". Pretty cool! Thanks for telling the stories and pics.


----------



## chessielover

Sorry for the delay in updates.

It has been hectic trying to keep up with the snow and finishing up the lines.

We had over 10 inches of snow in the high contry so it buried all the canine and wolf sets.









I did pic up this last marten.








This was the second to last run on the north line. It continued to snow for the next day, then warmed up with sun, s spent a few days cutting wood.

Ginger also enjoyed the nice weather so decided to help by bringing me a bird to throw for her.

















The last trip on the east line didn't produce any thing, but it was a bright day, and some enjoyable sights.








Looking north over the upper Copper River valley to the Alaska range









A fresh set of marten tracks









The first set of lynx tracks on the north line this year!








Notice how it tends to go down the middle of the trail? Canines also do the same. This is why I try to go down my same track every time, it makes for setting blind trail sets easier.


----------



## crittergitter71

So are all your traps pulled?


----------



## chessielover

Here are a few more pics of the east line.

















The next day I ran the south line. The otter had returned to the same spot and one wasn't as lucky this time!

















The remake, a 280.








This same spot has produced a few otter over the years. They have used this for a potty almost every year, for 14 years.

The rest of the line was also a bust, oh well.

Thursday was a cloudy day to finish off the main season, except for wolf, otter, beaver, and rats.

The wolves are now running the line more, due to all of the snow. I found these fresh left overs from a kill in my trail.









There now appears t be 2 small packs running the north line. I found tracks on most of it. In two places they moved over a few feet and just missed snares.

The marten that were out refused to climb, so it was a dead run on any catches, but exciting seeing all the wolf tracks. I also found my first wolverine tracks for the year.









I placed more wolf traps and snares, and plan on keeping after them this month. I also need to work on brushing out the trail to make it easier to find next year. Hopefully I will get a pic of a wolf yet.

I will also chase the otter for a bit, and when it warms up a bit will try for more beaver.

Brad


----------



## chessielover

Critter - All the traps on the East and south line are pulled.

I have out about 2 doz wolf sets on the north line still and a few otter sets.


----------



## crittergitter71

Sure hope to see some pics of a wolf. Good luck and stay safe up there!


----------



## chessielover

Tuesday and wednesday were just gorgeous out, lows around 0 and highs in the mid 20's, so I decided to do some running of line.

On tues. I went to check the river for otter. None had been back to the sets so I went up to the outlet of Old Man lake. Wish I had taken some traps and waders with me. The far shore was just loaded with otter slides and potties for over 100 yards.:yikes:. Most were fresh since the snow we had on sat.

Most years the water is to deep and fast to cross but it has really dropped this year.








This is a spot a little ways down river. The ice shelf is about 2' thick and the normal water level.

Wednesday I went out to brush trail and add more wolf sets.

The wolves are still driving me crazy! They were running again but went the wrong way on the trails and went in new locations. I placed 8 more sets out, many in these new locations. I have not seen this much wolf activity in almost 8 years, on the north line, since they started ariel wolf control.

here are a few picks of some of my sets.









coming back from placing a trail set. You can see were the wolves hit my tail about the middle of the machine. They had used this same trail earlier in the season and I should have set it then, but they normally follow my trail.

here is where they made a piss post.








Placement of the trap.








finished set.

The wolves had really ran this portion of the trail, since the last trip, and had made a piss post on the little tree to the right. I had just placed a trail set past it.








Once I drive over it, it will blend in well.

All these sets work good with all canines. On trail sets, the trick is to keep your trail narrow, so the critters wonder less.

After a long day of adding wolf sets and brushing out portions of the trail, the sun had set a few miles from home.









Brad


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Just wanted to thank you again for the stories and pictures........I always hate getting to the end of an update......be safe and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## chessielover

2Paws - Thanks for the comment.

Now that the days are longer, nicer and I have more time, is there any questions I can answer? Is there any things you would like to see or explain better?

After 16 years of doing this, it all seems common and mundane to me.

Any ideas would help.

Brad


----------



## crittergitter71

Just one comment.... GET ONE OF THEM WOLVES!


----------



## bobberbill

Wife and I really enjoy your narratives. The animal pics are incredible. Ice will be leaving us here in SW Mich pretty soon. Golf league starts in another month!! Beautiful scenery pics. Thanks for keeping us posted..


----------



## oceana trapper

you said you had some traps out for rats. Are there many of them in Alaska


----------



## chessielover

oceana trapper said:


> you said you had some traps out for rats. Are there many of them in Alaska


There is water everywhere in Alaska, so there is a vary high pop of rats. The biggest problem is getting to them when there isn't 2 feet of ice, or sub-zero temps. The other problem for me is not having a freezer, so how many do I want to clean in a day.

Most of our rats live in bank dens, so using colony traps are very effective. It is not uncommon to have 3-4 rats per and many times more:SHOCKED:
















If I have only one rat, I will move the colony trap to a different run. By using this method, I catch between 20-30 rats a day.

Most years I will only have around a week before it will start making over 2 inches of ice a day. That's lots of chopping, not counting the long walk, carrying all those rats.

This year we had -14 the second day, but I still managed to get over 70 rats, in 3 days, before there was 6 inches of ice, and I couldn't find the runs.

The season on rats runs until early June, so many people wait until it warms up and trap the push-ups, while there is still snow to travel, or trap the delta's that are open of ice.

In some locations it is allowed to shoot rats, and families will go out for a week camping and get over 1000.

Here are a few pic's from the last few years.









My helper









Mixed bag, rats and ducks









My main duck and rat lake









Hope you enjoy

Brad


----------



## mwp

Geeze the muskrats in Alaska are the the nutria in the south


----------



## chessielover

mwp said:


> Geeze the muskrats in Alaska are the the nutria in the south


Some years they can be real thick.

Years ago, before we had cell phones, The only comms we had was VHF radio and I got the call sign of muskrat due to getting around 500 rats in less then 2 weeks. This was before I was using colony traps and was only using 110's:yikes:.

I would place 2 or 3 in a run about 1 ft apart. It would not be uncommon to have all of them full. Talk about a tired pup with all that cleaning and running line, with 18-20 hour days. 

After a few years of that I come to the conclusion I only wanted to deal with about 20 in a day. This was also back when I would only adv. around $1.00 apiece. Now that the prices are up I wish I had the energy to do it. I know of spots that I could pull close to 100 rats in a day, using colony sets.

I went out yesterday to mark and brush some line to the north of the main cross trail (I did not run anything north of the cross trail this year). Before working on the trail I decided to take along some traps for an otter that I had found working, just to the the south, on wednesday and found this.








The wolves sure are messing with me! There now is another trail set out there.

Here is a pic to where the otter is working








I am hoping that the wolves headed south and found some of my other sets:evilsmile. I will see on Tue.

After putting out the sets I worked on the trail. For years I would use my GPS to find my sets(we are allowed to leave them out during the off season unset) but couldn't find it this year, so it was to hard to try to break in this portion of trail during the season. To fix the problem I now am marking a permanent trail to make it easier on me in the future.

Here is what it looks like without any markings.









Surprisingly I was able to find all the sets but one. After running these sets for 12 years I have most of the country memorized. I am hoping to have it all marked and brushed by the time the snow is gone.

I am hoping that I have some pic's of a wolf the next trip with the way they are running about.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Great photos! Looks like a very nice day to be out on the line. Thanks for taking us along.

Good luck on your next check.

Dave


----------



## chessielover

Our nice temps sure changed in a hurry:sad:.

Monday night the wind did a 180 and picked up. I woke to -10 with the wind howling around 35, and the wind chill about -50. Just to dangerous to run the line so I picked up some around the house.

While cleaning up, I found these 2 pics of wolves, that didn't burn up with most of my other pics in the fire, and decided to try out my scanner.

These were taken about 8-10 years ago when there were still plenty of wolves around.

a young male with nice pale color.









A large silver female








This was from the Moor Lake pack that is now totally gone. This pack was unusual in that normally 80% would be black.

It is supposed to stay cold, but the winds are supposed to let up tomorrow am. So am hoping to make the run.

Brad


----------



## FREEPOP

Good luck and be safe


----------



## muskrat

Always look forwards to new posts in this thread. Very surprised when you talked the number of muskrats. Like reading your adventures and viewing the pictures.
Matt


----------



## chessielover

The winds calmed down yesterday so made the run to check traps at a balmy -10.

With the drop in temps and high winds, it seems like everything decided to hold up. With the dusting of snow we had on Monday night there was little new sign. 

As I pulled up to the creek, 2 otter jumped off the bank but unfortunatly they had missed the traps:sad:. If the shelf ice wasn't so thick along the edge, I would try some bottom edge sets with 280s for them.

The fox and birds had really been working the bait piles, so I was disappointed there was no new wolf sign. Wish I knew were they have gone to.

I did some more brushing of trail.








It should make it a little easier to find in the future. Now only have about 15 more miles to do:help:! I wish it were possible to get out here during the summer and fall. With all the swamps, lakes and rivers covering most of this area, the old saying "You can't get there from here" sure applies when there isn't any snow on the ground.:banghead3 

I found these tracks from a smaller wolverine.








Next year I need to put out some big bait piles early and see If I can get one to hang around.

I also found this spot where a nice otter has been going under the Ice in a small drainage.








It has been using it a lot to go to a potty, so now it is guarded by a 330.

Overall it was a nice day, except for the temps, and I caught this nice sunset on the way home.









Everyone be safe, and enjoy the spring.

Brad


----------



## chuck44mag

Thanks for taking the time to keep us flat landers posted on your adventures 
I really enjoy the pic.
*Thank You*


----------



## chessielover

Sorry that it has been a while since I posted. Between the weather getting real cold again(-30's at the lake), trying to get a caribou, poor Internet, and cutting firewood I just have let time get away from me.

I went out last Thursday to check the line and do some more brushing. The wolves have disappeared again and there was no sign of them.

I was happy to find this pig of an otter waiting for me in the set I had placed the trip before.
















He filled the 330 nicely.

I have a big ermine that has hung around the house all year and while working on the snowmachine, he came out to watch.
















He has gotten real fat, living off the extra bait around the house.

The caribou have been working some areas of the line but I have not been able to get a good shot at one yet. They are staying in the woods mostly this year. I took this pic as they ran across in front of me.









Here is a spot where they have been crossing a lake.









Everything except rats and beaver close this sunday:sad:. Once it warms up a bit I will try to get some of them. I still have one more run to do so I am still hoping for a wolf.

I did get some good news today when I went into Fish and Game to tag some of my furs. They suspended the Aerial wolf hunting this year and at least next. With all the caribou out there, it should increase the packs for next year. The wolves should also establish a pattern by next year, giving me a better chance of picking some up. 

With the way the other fur bearers crashed, They might be the only things to go after next year, besides rats.

With it not getting dark now until 9pm, I plan on being out and about fr the next few days, try to get a caribou before the season ends. If it isn't to cold I'll try to get some nice pics.

Brad


----------



## crittergitter71

Love seeing your pics and reading your posts. I know its hard work, but i would love to do what your doing. Good luck next week. Still hoping to see pics of that wolf. Hope you get your caribu.


----------



## johnd

Good luck Brad, Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## mwp

Look forward to it as always Brad,go get 'em !!!


----------



## chuck44mag

Yes GOOD LUCK BRAD.
Have a happy EASTER .
Thanks for keeping us posted I enjoy your stories and pic's
Hears hoping that you get a caribou and wolf.
Take care 
Chuck


----------



## David G Duncan

To Trapping Buddy Brad

From Old Trapper Dave

Sure wish I was there with you to chase those wolves and bask in the brilliant Alaskan Sunsets after a long day on the line.

You are sure doing well on the otter. Hope you get some good prices for them. Let us know how you make out the auction.

All my best.

Dave


----------



## chessielover

Dave- It sure has been a good year for the otter. 8 so far and all but 3 stretched out over 40 inches, base of tail to tip of nose. My best year before this was 4.

There are still a bunch working the mouth of the creek at Old Man Lk. so might pick up more.

With all the otter this year, I am wondering if that is what happened to the mink. I only saw one set of mink tracks all winter, and I normally will pick up 5-6 mink there every year.

Brad


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Hey Brad, how long before spring break-up?


----------



## chessielover

Hi everyone, and yes I'm still alive and kicking!

Sorry for not being on for the last 3 weeks, but between the weather, internet being down a lot, trying to get wood in, and going to the big town for a few days, time has just got away from me.

First from Gary:" Hey Brad, how long before spring break-up?"

It should be starting now, but not this year. We were still getting in the -30's at night 2 weeks ago by the lake and only have had a few days that have gotten above freezing. We also have gotten close to a foot of snow in the last week and a half. The weather seems more like early Dec. except with real long days. It is now getting light at 5am and not dark until 10:30 pm.

My final run for the season was mostly a bust. We had had a dumping of snow and high winds 2 days before, so all the tracks were fresh.

I had this otter come through and use the potty and just miss the traps.









The river is really down this year.
IMG]http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq227/aktrapperbrad/P3280719_zpsbad3cd51.jpg[/IMG]

The wolves never came back to this bait pile but the birds and fox had hit it good.









The caribou had really been moving also, along the trails.








This plays havoc on trying to keep trail sets working.

After almost 3 weeks without seeing any sign of the wolves they showed up about 15 miles out.








IMG]http://i450.photobucket.com/albums/qq227/aktrapperbrad/P3280725_zps4d130477.jpg[/IMG]

5 miles down the trail they were still running it with only a couple hundred yards to a trail set!









Unfortunately the caribou set the trap off first and the wolves didn't miss a step.









Another mile down the trail, the wolves got lucky again!








There is a piss post 10 yards down and a snare in the main trail 20 yards down.

The wolves had also played around to either side in the trees a month back, which I had set up with snares. The wind had blown in part of the old wolf trail so they went on the left side of the tree instead.









On the other side of the main trail, I saw some fur in the trees and was hoping, unfortunately a fox tried to jump through the snare and the wolves found him.








They had fun pulling him apart.

The wolves never did come back on the trail, so the rest of the trip was uneventful.

The wolves seem to be finding a pattern, so next year might produce.


----------



## chessielover

Here are some pics of a few of the furs from this year.


























I know, The house looks pink! LOL.

It doesnt look that bad in real life.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Thanks for sharing this update. Those darn wolf anyway! Oh well next year should be even more fun chasing those wolves. 

This definitely was the year of the otter. So next year you should have more mink!

Had to drive to a town 3 hours south to get my truck fixed. As luck would have it winter has come back and the road was slick with fresh snow. Sure glad I did not take my studded snow tire off. Had a squeak and thought is was the tension pulley on the serpentine belt. Sure enough 50 miles from the town the pulley gave out completely and I limped in to town with no radiator fan, alternator output, power steering or power brakes. Two hours later and $370 lighter I was back on the road heading north back to Hay River.

I still have not made my mind up if I am going to head to Alaska for a visit next month, but I need to make the decision soon.

Be careful making saw dust. I know you probably have the wood shed stacked high. 

Dave


----------



## chuck44mag

Hi Brad,

Was glad to here that you are OK. I have enjoyed your posts and pics.
Wish your season would have been better (more pics for us and more fur for you)

Thanks again


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Thanks for sharing your stories and pictures. I enjoyed reading and looking at them over the winter.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

David G Duncan said:


> Had to drive to a town 3 hours south to get my truck fixed. As luck would have it winter has come back and the road was slick with fresh snow. Sure glad I did not take my studded snow tire off. Had a squeak and thought is was the tension pulley on the serpentine belt. Sure enough 50 miles from the town the pulley gave out completely and I limped in to town with no radiator fan, alternator output, power steering or power brakes. Two hours later and $370 lighter I was back on the road heading north back to Hay River.
> 
> Dave


Ouch! Guess that's the cost of living in God's Country!

I lost a pulley and serpentine belt in Clio on the way down from the camp last Sunday. First exit had an Auto Zone. Tools were in the truck (always!) and even had Joe Rye driving by who graciously provided an extra set of hands to help route the belt. $100 (including a Chilton's manual) and an hour later Lori and I were back on the way home.

Glad to hear you made it into town on the battery! That could have been ugly!

John


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Brad, here is what a guy I know in Bruces Crossing in the UP had to say about spring break up. I hope yours is not this dramatic.

Well I have to admit it was awful nice ice fishing yesterday in 73 degree temps but looseing 2 and a half feet of snow in 2 days wasn't. Right now the m28 is closed form bruce crossing to bergland because of the south branch of the ontonagon river is 20' over its banks and is forcasted to crest out till tomorrow afternoon some time. Rumor has it the bridge on the norwich is out. Can just imagine what the back road bridges are going to look like if we can find them. 

On a brighter note there was still 30" of ice when we left lastnight think I will go try for a few more gills tomorrow evening


----------



## Fur-minator

Brad,

I hope all is well with you and the season is treating you good so far.

I look forward to hearing about your Alaskan adventures again if you have time to share.

Mark


----------



## muskrat

Hey look forward to reading the posts from AK, saw this post and thought I was missing out:lol:.
Hope everyone has a good safe season.
Matt


----------



## chessielover

How is everyone doing?

I was wondering if I should keep this thread going or start a new one for this season.

The main season doesn't start until the 10th but got a few days in on rats before it iced up to much, 96 in 5 days. I was hoping for more, but with the drought, this summer, there just wasn't the numbers.

I need to download some pics and get them posted.

Keep safe.

Brad


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Great to hear from you Brad! I think either a new thread with 2013-2014 would be great or continue on this one......nonetheless, look forward to seeing THE best thread on MS.com continue!


----------



## trapper ed

Start a new thread and keep the pictures comming. I'm looking forward to hearing about your new adventures.


----------



## lookin for the gills

I agree with Ed. Just read this for the first time today. Very goog stuff here. Keep it up


----------



## Hawkman

Keep it coming !!

I'm waiting to see you on the Discovery Channel !!!!


----------



## MontcalmCounty

Do any of those back country lakes in Alaska have good fishing


----------



## mwp

keep em coming ,my sons been asking if you have started posting yet!!!!!!!!!! good to hear from ya,hows your health been???


----------



## salmonslammer

trapper ed said:


> Start a new thread and keep the pictures comming. I'm looking forward to hearing about your new adventures.


Don't have the time to trap anymore, but I love reading of your travels!


----------



## deLabé

Well, if you do start a new thread, tell about it here or I might never find it. Love your posts.


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

Good to have you back on the key board typing again. Like all the rest of the trappers on the forum I look forward to your trapping reports.

Glad you did picked up some rats. Any luck with beaver?

I send my best to both Ginger and you for a successful and safe season.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Hartland-Hunter

Brad, 
I really enjoy reading about your adventures while "Living the dream in Alaska". We're all envious and appreciate the time you take to share your experience.


----------



## loomisfun

Hopefully all is well. I too really enjoyed your updates through the season last year and hoped to read them again this year. 

Stay safe!
Loomisfun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck44mag

Good to hear from you. Enjoyed your posts and pics. Hope you do better this year with the wolfs.
Take care and God Bless 
Chuck


----------



## 50incher

chessielover said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I was wondering if I should keep this thread going or start a new one for this season.
> 
> The main season doesn't start until the 10th but got a few days in on rats before it iced up to much, 96 in 5 days. I was hoping for more, but with the drought, this summer, there just wasn't the numbers.
> 
> I need to download some pics and get them posted.
> 
> Keep safe.
> 
> Brad


 Just read this whole thread and it was great!!...made me hungry for a grilled cheese, lol....thanks very much for your hard work and kindness for taking us along....I'm not a trapper, but always wanted to....spent 2 yrs in Kodiak & miss AK dearly.....same or new thread?...either would be fine...looking foward to your posts and hope you have a great season and skin a Wolf or 2 or 3....19 degrees here & 40% for snow, but no acumulation.....cheers


----------



## chessielover

sorry I have not been on yet. It dropped to -35 with wind chills close to -80, for over a week,:yikes: and was just enough to keep the cabin warm.

On friday it warmed up to 20 and dumped a foot of snow in, so all I have been doing is digging things out.

I did make a short run of 20 miles, before the cold snap, and only saw 1 set of fox tracks, and a few ermin tracks. Not looking too good for critters this year.

I did run upon these caribou.


I will post more pics soon.

With the new snow and milder temps I should be able to get further out, into wolf contry.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad,

I tried call you on Saturday with no luck getting through. Leave a message at Lake Louise Lodge that I had called.

Good hear you are doing fine.

As always looking forward to reading and seeing your photos of this year trap line.

June and I send all our best.

Dave


----------

